
'Creative Selection' a Behind-The-Scenes Look into Apple's Design History - JoachimS
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/09/04/creative-selection-kocienda-book/
======
zsh_
I wonder if he goes deep into the mistreatment of employees during the Steve
Jobs era. He was a great innovator but his proven attitudes toward those
working to create his next piece of magic was less than stellar.

